# MalwareBytes' Anti-Malware or spybot?



## llmercll

are these two programs similar? do they do the same thing? which one is better?


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi Spybot S+D used to be number one on the list of Spyware removal programs.
It may have slipped one or two places down the list.
Many still use it , I no longer do but that does not mean it is not worth using.

MalwareBytes is a good program.
Many use more than one Spyware programs, as what one program may miss, the other may well find a threat present.


----------



## hrlow2

hello llmercll. I use both on my machine along with SuperAntiSpyware ,,SpywareBlaster and WinPatrol


----------



## Cheeseball81

I find that MalwareBytes finds and removes more. Nice program


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

I would use SuperAntiSpyware myself.


----------



## smeegle

I like SuperAntispyware because it is easy to use. I have WINME so unfortunately MalwareBytes won't work on my system.


----------



## jnibori

> find that MalwareBytes finds and removes more. Nice program


Ditto.

Does anybody know if the free version <fully> kills off the Antivirus2007-2009 stuff?

TIA


----------



## jmw3

Personally I believe Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware is by far the best anti-malware program available at the moment. Just look how often it is used in the Malware Removal forums... that in itself should give you a good indication of its quality.



> Does anybody know if the free version <fully> kills off the Antivirus2007-2009 stuff?


Yes it does.

http://www.malwarebytes.org/malwarenet.php


----------



## jnibori

Thanks.

I was helping a friend of mine with _AV2007_, and it's pretty tough to manually (fully) get rid of it. I thought I read something about MalwareBytes doing the job, but I could not find what I read again.

I recently installed it and I like very much.


----------



## Rich-M

jmw3 said:


> Personally I believe Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware is by far the best anti-malware program available at the moment. Just look how often it is used in the Malware Removal forums... that in itself should give you a good indication of its quality.
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> http://www.malwarebytes.org/malwarenet.php


Yes it should as the free version is really no different from the paid only in whether or not it runs in the background is all or auto updates.
It's a useful program but you need to remember it does not remove tracking cookies as they believe this is not spyware, and while correct about that, I still prefer to remove them as a real heavy concentration will slow down your pc. For that main reason I prefer Superantispyware which definitely does remove Antivirus 2008 and 9 also.


----------



## Kenny94

Spybot is having a hard time with today's rogue antispyware applications. These trojans, such as Zlob or Vundo, Spybot can't remove these infections. Spybot is a decent level of spyware removal for an adware and spyware.

MalwareBytes targets rogue applications:

http://www.malwarebytes.org/roguenet.php

Antivirus 2009 (other clones 2008 etc) is a rogue. it's best to use MalwareBytes... But if the user is still having problems, it best to post in the "Malware Removal & HijackThis Logs"


----------



## jnibori

> Spybot is having a hard time with today's rogue antispyware applications


Funny that you just posted this. I just ran Sbybot a day ago or so, and everything showed fine (Perhaps a cookie or two) I just ran MalwareBytes earlier today, and it found these:

Files Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\rundll16.exe (Fake.Dropped.Malware) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcmgcd32.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\logo1_.exe (Worm.Viking) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\systems.txt (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Delete on reboot.


----------



## atnskyline

malwarebytes is better and easyier to use, sbs and destroy doesnt have as good of database updates


----------



## Rich-M

Spybot is somewhat useless old technology these days. Malwarebytes is fair but I have found that Superantispyware is by far the best and most complete in practical use.


----------



## atnskyline

i agree systweak advanced system protector is also really good


----------



## CapriAnupam

Spybot used to be good some years back. Now it has lost its touch. But, i still do have it on my PC.
Other than that, I have Superantispyware, Ad-aware, Spyware Terminator and Spyware Doctor starter edition.
I recently tried Malwarebytes too, and it helped me get rid of a trojan.. so i am keeping it.
Also, i have been using Spyware Doctor for quite many years. And Spyware Doctor Starter Edition is still free. And its my experience.. that Spyware Doctor gets hold of the spywares which other anti-spywares cant detect. So i would recommend Spyware Doctor too.


----------



## atnskyline

its definition database isnt as up to date


----------



## CapriAnupam

About which are u talking?


----------



## atnskyline

spybot is what im talking about


----------

